# UK VISA -Passport Info: Q) Is this your first passport?



## Thursday (May 28, 2013)

Hi!

I'm applying to UK VISA Tier 5 as a Canadian. 

On the on-line application, it asks me:

Section 2 - Passport Information

Q16. Is this your first passport?

---
I'm a dual citizen with multiple passports (expired ones and valid ones). Is it regarding first passport I ever had? (Example: USA, Mexico, Australia?) Or first passport as a Canadian?

I am asking here because I don't want to pay a lot of money to VISA assistant agency to look over my papers when it's really simple to apply (only Tier 5) and I only want clarity with one question.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thursday said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm applying to UK VISA Tier 5 as a Canadian.
> 
> ...


List the details of the current passport you are applying with ie. your current Canadian passport. 

If you've had other/previous passports the answer to the question (Is this your first passport?) will be NO. In the space allotted, list all the passports you either currently have or have had (ie. previous Canadian passports) and where they are now (ie. destroyed, expired, lost, etc).


----------



## Thursday (May 28, 2013)

Hello Leanna

Ok, I am applying with a first ever Canadian passport, so will put those info. 

Thank you very much!


----------

